# TWRP



## msykes (Mar 2, 2012)

Is TWRP available for the Droid Charge? If not is any development for the charge underway?


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

The droid charge is dead. Development is dead. Be happy with gingerbread as that is the farthest youll get.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

droid3r said:


> The droid charge is dead. Development is dead. Be happy with gingerbread as that is the farthest youll get.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Bro bro bro..
Charge ain't dead..
Its on life support sure..
But dead no...

SENT FROM THE DOG POUND


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

cujo6801 said:


> Bro bro bro..
> Charge ain't dead..
> Its on life support sure..
> But dead no...
> ...


Agreed!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## dSlice (Dec 11, 2011)

msykes said:


> Is TWRP available for the Droid Charge? If not is any development for the charge underway?


We just have CWM which works just fine.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## kensdavid (Jun 30, 2011)

droid3r said:


> The droid charge is dead. Development is dead. Be happy with gingerbread as that is the farthest youll get.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


Try Tweakstock 2.2 which was just released!

Made me rethink upgrading to the sgs3!!


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

i tried twrp on my transformer and hated it. it was unresponsive pixelated and wouldn't update the .zip files I had stored on my sdcard. cwm may look weird to use but it's definitely the best for now.


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

[email protected]&k touch recovery. Can we get 2.3.7?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

OsoRemby said:


> [email protected]&k touch recovery. Can we get 2.3.7?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Android 2.3.7? It'd be kinda pointless. The only thing 2.3.7 did was fixed a Canadian Nexus S wifi bug and added Google Wallet support for the Nexus S. Nobody outside of the Nexus S got any benefit from any of the changes.


----------



## OsoRemby (Jun 13, 2011)

shrike1978 said:


> Android 2.3.7? It'd be kinda pointless. The only thing 2.3.7 did was fixed a Canadian Nexus S wifi bug and added Google Wallet support for the Nexus S. Nobody outside of the Nexus S got any benefit from any of the changes.


I'm sure you're right about all that you said. My point was more on how this phone is way behind where it should be. I know about the RIL and such it just sucks.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

UPS is delivering my samsung galaxy s3 today.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deafptl4ever (Jun 9, 2011)

droid3r said:


> UPS is delivering my samsung galaxy s3 today.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


And your point is?????

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

All I know is that I flashed twrp on my nexus and it really borked my phone I had a hard time flashing anything without getting an error. So I had to un root, re lock the bootloader and basically start over. Long story short clockwork mod has never give me any issues so I went back to that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

